# 90 gallon and 10 gallon rescaped.



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thought I'd share the pictures of my rescaped tanks. The big one is my 90 gallon Tanganyikan community tank, though I got sucked into live plants, so it's kind of starting to look like an Amazon tank.

The second is my 10 gallon tank for my breeding pair of Neolamprologus Brevis. I really love that needle leaf Java Fern in there.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Neat! love it. I just got my first shellies yesterday,and I'm loving them.


----------



## fishpondcoating (Jan 18, 2017)

I really love both of your tanks, looking so much beautiful. If you have ever faced tank leakage issue then use pondpro2000 which protect the pond from leaks and damages. It becomes a shield between water and tank and secures it from all extreme weather or temperature worst conditions. Thanks for awesome sharing.


----------

